# Todays Catch 12/13/07



## Jim (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice toothy critter! Good job getting out there in this weather.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool! 

That's the first time I've ever seen a Pickeral lipped! 

Well done Sensei Ironfist!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 13, 2007)

nice catching, thats HARDCORE fishing in that cold!!!!!! just looking at that picture gives me chills


----------



## shizzy (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice catch...=D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

I like this pic the best - thing looks like pure evil:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice going Fishin NJ


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

nice dude


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice Work. I love pickerel, but i would never lip them. I hope that there is some unfrozen water when I get home from school this weekend, but i doubt it. Keep up the catching till its frozen


----------



## pbw (Dec 14, 2007)

:shock: Those have some nice colors I've noticed.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice catch man!


----------



## little anth (Dec 16, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> Nice Work. I love pickerel, but i would never lip them.


 dont blame ya


----------



## Wilstruck (Dec 19, 2007)

Still at it I see !!!!!! We have to hook up and try out my spot havent been out there since the weather dropped. Curious to see how my fish are doing.

Wil


----------

